# Summer Sale auf Gamesplanet: Mehr als 1.500 PC-Spiele im Angebot & großes Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]



## David Martin (6. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Summer Sale auf Gamesplanet: Mehr als 1.500 PC-Spiele im Angebot & großes Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Summer Sale auf Gamesplanet: Mehr als 1.500 PC-Spiele im Angebot & großes Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]*


----------



## AlBundyFan (6. August 2018)

wenn man eines der im artikel vorkommenden spiele wählen muß dann:  
Monster Hunter World,


----------



## MrNooP (6. August 2018)

Na wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt  
Ich würde mich über den Key für Monster Hunter World freuen!


----------



## ElDaR555 (6. August 2018)

Ich möchte gerne Monster Hunter World  haben das spiel ist geil


----------



## HahneGerhard (6. August 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins wäre nett.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2018)

Ich bitte ganz höflich um "Prey". (Und danke vorab falls ich Glück haben sollte ^^).


----------



## DooPing (6. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World würde ich gerne gewinnen.


----------



## Bazillus (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Rabowke (6. August 2018)

Für mich wäre auch Two Point Hospital interessant, als jemand der Theme Hospital damals zum Release gespielt hat ... und verdammt viel Spass hatte!


----------



## Traceelord (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital wäre ein schöner Gewinn


----------



## McDrake (6. August 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins wäre meine Wunschspiel.


----------



## Prizze (6. August 2018)

"Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire" wäre mein größter Wunschgewinn!


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2018)

Tolles Gewinnspiel! Ich würde mich am meisten über *Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire* freuen.


----------



## Orzhov (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital würde ich ebenfalls nehmen. Damit ich ein Exemplar zum verschenken habe. Denn vorbestellt ist meins schon.


----------



## Rabowke (6. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Two Point Hospital würde ich ebenfalls nehmen. Damit ich ein Exemplar zum verschenken habe. Denn vorbestellt ist meins schon.


Pffft ... du ... du ... Dieb du!


----------



## magnusm (6. August 2018)

Falls ich gewinne würde ich gerne Monster Hunter World ausprobieren.


----------



## Wubaron (6. August 2018)

Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire


----------



## Inkontinenzia (6. August 2018)

Also, Total War Warhammer 2 wäre meine Wahl. Danke!


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (6. August 2018)

monster hunter world wäre schön


----------



## de-Jo (6. August 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins würde mich freuen


----------



## CoDBFgamer (6. August 2018)

*Assassin's Creed Origins* ist auch meine Wahl.


----------



## gerocket (6. August 2018)

Hi. Ich würde gerne Assassin's Creed Origins gewinnen!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. August 2018)

Ich hätte gerne Monster Hunter World 
Battletech wäre auch toll


----------



## qD3m0Np (6. August 2018)

Als nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk würde ich mich besonders über „Post Scriptum“ freuen. Da es generell auf meiner Steam-Wunschliste steht.


----------



## BuzzKillington (6. August 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins, wenn ich nur ein Spiel wählen darf


----------



## Kalahaar (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital, immer diese schwere Auswahl


----------



## Orzhov (6. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pffft ... du ... du ... Dieb du!



Jap ich nehme von PC Games und gebe den Bedürftigen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2018)

Rundenstrategie geht immer! 
Daher würde ich mich sehr über Battletech freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2018)

Mein Favorit ist Battletech


----------



## Kyamidos (6. August 2018)

Farming Simulator 19


----------



## bundesgerd (6. August 2018)

Wenn schon, dann bitte Two Point Hospital...


----------



## steel2000 (6. August 2018)

Was mir am meisten zusagen würde, wäre "Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire".


----------



## Brogul (6. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Jayjoe83 (6. August 2018)

Ich würde mich sehr über Two Point Hospital freuen...


----------



## Kavalier27K (6. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World Pc


----------



## theoturtle (6. August 2018)

Wow, schönes Sache das!

Da kann man sich ja kaum entscheiden. Da Wäre so oder so ein Gewinn drin, egal was man erhält (falls man gewinnt).

Ok,  .... 
Monster Hunter World
oder doch Battletech ?

Machts einem doch nicht so schwer !


----------



## Lueppi (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital


----------



## Legion47 (6. August 2018)

Ich würde mich über Assassin's Creed freuen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2018)

Erstmal ein dickes Lob, sehr schönes Gewinnspiel.

Ich würde mich sehr über Monster Hunter World freuen.


----------



## JonnyCage (6. August 2018)

Ich würde mich über "Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire" freuen. Da kommen Erinnerungen an viele Stunden Baldur's Gate hoch...


----------



## mephisto2003 (6. August 2018)

Two Point Hospital würde ich gerne gewinnen.


----------



## gangsti (6. August 2018)

Ich würde mich sehr über Two Point Hospital freuen! Sonst muss ich wohl oder übel 30 Tacken Ende August ausgeben


----------



## Schredder (6. August 2018)

Meine Favoriten wären Monster Hunter World, Post Scriptum, Dark Souls 3 - Deluxe Edition und Assassin's Creed Origins. Da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann (die Qual der Wahl), schreib ich alle Games hier rein und hoffe, dass ich irgendeines davon bekomme. Mich würde jedes davon glücklich machen.


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2018)

Ich würde mich über ein Pillars of Eternity II freuen


----------



## AdamJenson (6. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Chance etwas zu gewinnen. Da Battle of Azeroth nicht im Sortiment ist würde ich mich über einen Monster Hunter World Steam Key sehr freuen. Es ist mir über 20 € einfach zu riskant es zu kaufen weil es möglich ist das es mir überhaupt nicht gefällt.Bis heute kann ich das Spiel nur schwer kategorisieren.


----------



## moeykaner (7. August 2018)

Ich würde mich über Post Scriptum freuen


----------



## Zybba (7. August 2018)

1 x Monster Hunter World bitte


----------



## ninja87 (7. August 2018)

Resident Evil 7

p.s. nach jahrelangem stillem mitlesen, hab ich mich jetzt endlich im PC Games Forum registriert


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. August 2018)

Mich würde die Dark Souls 3 - Deluxe Edition interessieren


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2018)

ninja87 schrieb:


> Resident Evil 7
> 
> p.s. nach jahrelangem stillem mitlesen, hab ich mich jetzt endlich im PC Games Forum registriert


... und böse Zungen würden jetzt behaupten "wegen dem Gewinnspiel!".


----------



## RaulDuke666 (7. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World für PC wäre klasse.


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2018)

zu 2 point hospital würd ich auch nicht 'nein' sagen.


----------



## staplerfahrer (7. August 2018)

Gegen Monster Hunter World hätte ich nichts einzuwenden


----------



## derboehsevincent (7. August 2018)

Auf Point Hospital hab ich richtig Bock


----------



## kenny1377 (7. August 2018)

Ich fände "Prey" sehr interessant.


----------



## fundamentaloddi (7. August 2018)

Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2018)

och, so ein Landwirtschaftssimulator wäre schon nice


----------



## Bast3l (7. August 2018)

Gerne Post Scriptum  Coole Aktion!


----------



## ViperZero (7. August 2018)

Ich hätte gern Monster Hunter World !

Wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen  viel Glück !


----------



## ninja87 (7. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und böse Zungen würden jetzt behaupten "wegen dem Gewinnspiel!".



Natürlich wärs verdienter, wenn jemand mit über 20 000 Kommentaren die Gewinne abstaubt. Aber , wenn sonst niemand Resident Evil haben will...


----------



## ButterKnecht (7. August 2018)

Ich bin ein kranker Mensch und erhoffe mir Heilung durch Two Point Hospital -.-


----------



## spanier27 (7. August 2018)

Pillars of Eternity II   wäre ein super Gewinn für mich... *Daumendrück* ^^


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. August 2018)

Da würde ich mich doch am meisten über 
Dark Souls 3 - Deluxe Edition
freuen


----------



## Maracudo (7. August 2018)

Über  Monster Hunter World würde ich mich freuen


----------



## NeoG (7. August 2018)

Sehr schöne Sache dieses Gewinnspiel. Meine auswahl wäre: ( Monster Hunter World) WARUM? ganz einfach möchte gerne mit Palico auf Monster Jagd gehen sieht Knuddelig aus


----------



## Supernatural7 (8. August 2018)

Würde gerne Dark Souls 3 - Deluxe Edition gewinnen.


----------



## PyjamaBoy (8. August 2018)

"Monster Hunter World" zu gewinnen wäre mega cooooool


----------



## Barricade83 (8. August 2018)

Battletech wäre meine Wahl. Tolle Aktion!


----------



## Dolomedes (8. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World für meinen Urlaub, wäre super ! Geniale Aktion btw !


----------



## Pr34cher (8. August 2018)

Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire
Please 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MrSnaikes (9. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Ottiler (9. August 2018)

Ich würde mich am Meisten über Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire freuen.

Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Hardy42 (9. August 2018)

Puhh kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden 

aber da würde glaube ich Monster Hunter: World nehmen


----------



## DeSad666 (10. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FredVorzeiger (10. August 2018)

Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire
Dann hätte man was zu tun im Urlaub


----------



## Dalles (10. August 2018)

Mhm.... ganz schön schwierig sich zu entscheiden.
Aber dann würde ich wohl "Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire" nehmen.
Grüße


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. August 2018)

Ich würde mich sehr über  Prey freuen.


----------



## Maddddinmit4d (10. August 2018)

Ganz klar Monster Hunter World - Das würde ich schon ziemlich hart feiern, wahrscheinlich mit Monster-BBQ :^)


----------



## NovaSentinel (10. August 2018)

Tja,

auch wenn die Chancen mit 1:14 für *TwoPoint Hospital* wesentlich schlechter sind als für AC Origins ( 1:7 ), ist AC kein Fehlkauf, wenn ich es dann irgendwann mal für 15-20 € kaufe.

*TwoPoint Hospital* schaut sehr interessant und witzig aus und reizt mich sehr, auch wenn die reale Gefahr besteht, dass das Spiel sehr schnell repetitiv werden wird/könnte.

PS: Gratz an Inkontinenzia, den einzigen der Total War will, und nice try an ninja87 der Resident Evil 7 möchte, ohne dass es ausgeschrieben ist 

Aktuelle Gewinnchancen:

Monster Hunter World 4,35%
Origins 14,29%
Prey 33,3%
Hospital 7,14%
Pillars of Eternity 7,69%
Total War 100%
Post Scriptum 33,3%
Battletech 33,3%
Farming Simulator 19 50%
Dark Souls 3 25%

PPS: Ja mir war grade extrem langweilig... 
PPPS: Ich habe bei Mehrfachnennungen in einem Beitrag nur das erste Spiel herangezogen.


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2018)

Monster Hunter World wär sehr cool


----------



## David Martin (10. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Teilnahmen! Die Gewinner wurden soeben per Foren-Nachricht kontaktiert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß mit den Spielen! 

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2018)

DavidMartin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Teilnahmen! Die Gewinner wurden soeben per Foren-Nachricht kontaktiert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß mit den Spielen!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> David


Da muss ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, denn mein Postfach ist leer
[emoji14]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. August 2018)

Kein Irrtum. Ich danke für "Prey" gar sehr. [emoji4]


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. August 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank für Dark Souls 3


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2018)

Uff...Wenigstens ein paar alte Hasen unter den Gewinnern. Alles im Lot


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. August 2018)

Hey, vielen Dank für Battletech. 
Hmm..., nun weiß ich nicht ob ich mir demnächst Phantom Doctrine zulege.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank! Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2018)

Viel Spaß den Gewinnern!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2018)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spaß euch beim Zocken


----------



## moeykaner (10. August 2018)

Vielen Dank an Alle. Ich darf mich über Post Scriptum freuen.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (11. August 2018)

Danke schön, ich habe tatsächlich Warhammer II gewonnen. Warum haben nur so wenige mitgemacht??


----------



## McDrake (11. August 2018)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Danke schön, ich habe tatsächlich Warhammer II gewonnen. Warum haben nur so wenige mitgemacht??


Was meinst du mit wenig? 
Sooo gross ist die Community hier ja (leider) nicht.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (11. August 2018)

Naja,  wieviele Leute haben mitgemacht? 80? Das ist doch nix. Wenn m,an bedenkt, dass man nichts machen musste, ausser eben das gewünschte Spiel in die Kommentare zu schreiben. 
Normalerweise machen doch hunderte Leute bei sowas mit. Egal, mir soll es recht sein.


----------



## Orzhov (11. August 2018)

Ich bedanke mich auch brav für meine Kopie von Two Point Hospital. Die Person an die ich sie verschenkte freut sich ebenfalls sehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich auch brav für meine Kopie von Two Point Hospital. Die Person an die ich sie verschenkte freut sich ebenfalls sehr.



Ich habe mir ja schon einige Streams zum Game angesehen. Das ist nicht nur eine einfache Neuauflage von "Theme Hospital", das hat richtig Tiefgang. Ich freue mich ebenfalls schon sehr darauf.


----------



## Orzhov (11. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ja schon einige Streams zum Game angesehen. Das ist nicht nur eine einfache Neuauflage von "Theme Hospital", das hat richtig Tiefgang. Ich freue mich ebenfalls schon sehr darauf.



Ich gehe da "blind" ran und hoffe aufs Beste.

Erinnert mich an die Geschichte als ich meine Theme Hospital CD mal verlegt hatte. Das war um Ostern rum und einer der Nachbarn in meiner Straße hat seine Büsche mit CDs dekoriert die er wohl nicht mehr haben wollte. Darunter auch eine Theme Hospital CD. Die hab ich mir dann ausgeborgt.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das war um Ostern rum und einer der Nachbarn in meiner Straße hat seine Büsche mit CDs dekoriert die er wohl nicht mehr haben wollte.



Kreativer Nachbar, muss man schon sagen. Oder ist das bei euch Brauchtum? Da, wo ich lebe, hängt man eigentlich bunte Eier an Büsche & Sträucher... 

CDs sind mir neu.


----------



## Orzhov (11. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kreativer Nachbar, muss man schon sagen. Oder ist das bei euch Brauchtum? Da, wo ich lebe, hängt man eigentlich bunte Eier an Büsche & Sträucher...
> 
> CDs sind mir neu.



Nein das war auf dem Mist besagten Nachbarn gewachsen der eine recht verschwenderische Art an den Tag legte.


----------



## golani79 (11. August 2018)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Danke schön, ich habe tatsächlich Warhammer II gewonnen. Warum haben nur so wenige mitgemacht??



Sei doch froh


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (12. August 2018)

Gratulation an alle Gewinner! Jetzt muss ich mir Pray im Sale kaufen


----------

